# Field Trial pups



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

I have 6 pups available. 3 black males, 1 black female, 1 yellow female, one yellow male. Sire is HRCH Rio's Ramblin' Tuck. Dame is Lil Surprise Glint fro a Star.
9 field trial Grand Champions in direct bloodlines. If you are looking for a pup that can compete at the next level look no further. CERF, EIC, CNM, Eyes, Elbows, Hips, clear. 24 month health guarantee. 
Ready the first of December. 
$700


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

I owned a brother to the mother of these pups. He was VERY VERY good dog!


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

She is the tallest female i have ever had and very good in the field. last year hunting with some friends on the opener their dogs went through this thick cover right in front of us we jumped the fence to get in it and she brought up a rooster his pointers just walked past. I had my 2 birds within 1/2 hour and just worked my dog for them after.


----------

